# Couple of pics Dad/Mum Car and MY Skyline



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

MY Very own Skyline!!!!!!  Beat my dad to it! :smokin:









My other collection of Bling cars :smokin: 









Pics of my mums car! After i cleaned it!!!!!!!! £4!!!!  


















Mum's Chrome Bling Ford rims!  









Dad's Rustbucket side by side with my mums Focus



















Any finally my Rusty Ol' Bike , now you can see what i mean by rusty! 










VMackie don't mind if i raid your bike shop of its spare parts do you??


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

lol wtf how old r u?


----------



## ludakris20 (Jan 13, 2005)

init, 16 by looks


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Is the Focus sprayed in TS gold ?


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm 13 if you don't know.  
No it's Gold straight from the factory wasn't resprayed.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

''interesting''
nice house though with a view like that


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

what next ? scalectrix


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

lol
soz mate im not being nasty but i dont think anyone is interested in your bike etc.
alex


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Erm... Thanks?


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

pmsl at skymania


----------



## 00mpollard (May 30, 2005)

at least you've got intrests in the good cars at 13, not some chavved up nova that sounds like a fighter jet and goes past at 10mph with £15 neons from halfords and a turbo sticker on although its fairly not


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

bless...


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

How random!

Butuz


----------



## Blaster (Jan 20, 2005)

ok


----------



## Abaddon (Jan 6, 2005)

You made me chuckle mate, just what I needed on this ****er of a day. It's nice to see a kid who has a genuine interest in cars and Skylines and does nto appear to be talking about NOS and all the usual shite that 'dreamers' and the like go on about - ignore the harsh comments dude!

Some ppl are quite elitist, just ignore them mate


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

LOL, good on you son, thats the best bike on here :smokin:


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

hodgie said:


> LOL, good on you son, thats the best bike on here :smokin:



Here, here.  LOL....PMSL


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

OMG!!!










Three spokes on an AC Cobra?!?!? Sacrilege!!


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

good on you kid! shame about some people and their harsh comments..


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

LOL you might be young, but i bet you can take a damn sight better photo than half of the folk who slagged u off lol   

Only a few years to go til u get behind the wheel


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Good job with the car washing, but I think you missed a bit on the wheel trim.  

Nice little car collection too. I recommend the next step being R/C cars, well funny they are. Get a truck one though, much better than those on-road things.  

One more thing though, do me a favour and oil the chain on your bike, it looks like it needs it.


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm saving up for those remote control D1 Drifting cars , can't rmember the website! Very cool though might get a GTT the one that 'Monkey Man' Drives!


----------



## JUMPMAN.R23 (Jun 14, 2005)

for £4 quid u can wash mine anytime fella


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

I wash Skylines for free


----------



## skylineman (May 1, 2005)

Butuz said:


> How random!
> 
> Butuz


you need a bot of random every now and a gain, good choice in cars kid, ive got a petrol r/c skyline as well as th real thing both excellant fun!!


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

SkylineBoy said:


> I wash Skylines for free


Rule 1 : dont sell your self cheap, or for free! always try and get something in return! even if it is a snickers bar!


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

LOLLL!


skyline boy is a future GTR owner or washer LOLLL,

sorry for my bad humor


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Indeed


----------



## Incubus (May 23, 2004)

that Focus is a better colour match than some of the supposed Top Secret "specials" you see on Ebay.  

Nice little collection SkylineBoy ... but please sort that bike out before it lets you down. Think of it as practice for when you servicing your own skyline. Good luck in saving up for the R/C GTT ... there's always christmas .. .drop a couple of less than subtle hints next time Mum wants her car cleaned .


----------



## Kirky R33 (Mar 20, 2004)

Hay some nice arty pics there kid! 

i love them toonz car models, good stuff! 

Sort that bike out boyo , that chain needs some oil! haha 


And for those who posted arsey comments you need to go and have a word with yourself you a-holes! hes a 13 year old kid for gods sake! ...........


----------



## 600bhp!!! (Jul 2, 2005)

do u know how 2 drive yet????????? skyline boy


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

i think hes like 13....so thats a no lol


----------



## Abaddon (Jan 6, 2005)

Do you know what, alot of you are just pricks - leave the kid alone FFS. 

And I can tell you that having met SkylineBoy in RL and his folks and after taking him for a spin in the Skyline - he is one sorted little dude, not at all chav/ned like - Just a young lad with a genuine interest in all things mechanical - especially Skylines.


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: Thank You Stuart!

My Bike is getting Fixed just now so ill post up piccies when it's back on the track


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

What did you think of your first ride in a Skyline then Kyle?


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

so i'm a prick for saying that hes too young to drive yet?!?And why are you saying about chavs? Just cos someone likes cars doesnt mean they're a chav


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Dan - I thought it was very quick and i really enjoyed it. Thats only standard spec i can't even believe to imagine what Keith's 1000hp R32 Drag car would be like! And Stuarts car is really loud. And i like loud :smokin: :smokin: 

Hooded - He wasn't referring to you. If you go back and read some of the other posts then you'll see why he made that comment.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

i only said im not sure people are interested in your bike etc because you dont really come on a car forum to see someones bike you all have to agree on this. soz if i upset any people on here.

alex


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

i do agree with ya Alex....and i aint startin an arguement.....but a skyline forum is made for skyline pics and discussion....not bikes.


----------



## Abaddon (Jan 6, 2005)

Fair Do's Hood - but I've just been through most of your posts and couted a fair few that have bugger all to do with Skylines  

The simple fact of the matter is you; and quite a few others are being arses. If the thread, the content or anything else doesn't interest you then don't participate....but no, instead of just moving on, there are 'bitchy' comments and snide remarks.

Funny posts and off topic stuff away from the 'proper' material; (i.e Skylines) is what a community is all about, it is this variety that genererates chat and discussion and friendliness, and it's always great when you do actually have a problem....you have friendly people whom you have gotten to know through this 'chat' to discuss and get help from.

Grow up.


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

funny that i just looked back on all most posts i've made,and the last Off Topic comment i made on here was on 15th May 2005, 09:24 PM. SO i think you need to get your facts straight mate.


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Skyline pictures only? Well go make some snarky comments at the Bluebird because it's not a Skyline. If you think it's not appropriate for me to post something thats not a Skyline then just view it and ignore it. And if it really was a big problem Cem would've removed this thread already.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

**Cringes**


----------

